# Unterschiedliche Netzwerke verbinden



## jimmykuss (25. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab folgendes Problem:

ich soll 2 Netzwerke (normales Kupfer-Lan) miteinander verbinden. Leider haben die beiden Netzwerke unterschiedliche IPs

Das erste Netzwerk hat z.B. 192.168.1.x   2555.255.255.0

das zweite hat 10.2.6.x  255.255.255.0

Es ist nicht möglich einen PC aufzustellen oder zu nutzen  (mit 2 Netzwerkkarten oder so).

Internet oder so ist auch nicht vorhesehen.

Ich brauche einfach ein Gerät, wo ich am liebsten diese beiden Adressen eingebe und fertig.

Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten ?

MfG Jimmy


----------



## Dr Dau (25. März 2010)

Hallo!

Suche mal nach "Netzwerkbrücke".

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## jimmykuss (25. März 2010)

hallo...
hört sich gut an.

dafür ist aber ein Rechner notwendig (PC), oder 

Gibt s sowas nicht auch ohne PC/Windows/Linux usw...)

MfG


----------



## Kai008 (25. März 2010)

Nein, eine Bridge ohne Computer herzustellen kann recht schwer werden, weil irgendwer sollte sich schon darum kümmern, dass die Daten zwischen den LAN-Segmenten weitergeleitet werden. Aber ich würde trotzdem statt dessen beides über einen Switch verbinden, viel leichter aufzutreiben und i. d. R. billiger. Daran event. DHCP's und daran die Rechner oder weitere Stern-Topo-Elemente.


----------



## jimmykuss (25. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe in einem Netzwerk, an den nicht gebastelt werden soll, eine Hardware anzuschließen, an der ich nicht basteln kann.
Die Hardware ist ein Webserver.

Die PCs und der Webserver müssen via Ethernet kommunizieren (Kabel)

Einen zusätzlichen PC darf ich auch nicht aufstellen.

Also braüchte ich diese Netzwerkbrücke als kleines Gerät. So wie eine Fritzbox halt.

Wie geht das dann über einen Switch? Soll der dann eine eingebaue Bridge-Funktion haben ?
Wie heißt so ein Teil dann und was kostet das alles?
arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Mfg


----------



## Dr Dau (25. März 2010)

Du könntest ja auch beide Netzwerksegmente in einen IP Adressbereiche legen.
Z.B. 192.168.1.1 bis 192.168.1.9 für den Router etc., 192.168.1.10 bis 192.168.1.99 für Segment A und 192.168.1.100 bis 192.168.1.255 für Segment B.
So lassen sich die "Abteilungen" noch relativ leicht auseinander halten.

Ähnlich habe ich mein Netzwerk aufgebaut.....
1-stellige Zahl bedeutet Netzwerkgerät (Router, TK.....), 2-stellige Zahl bedeutet Client (also die PCs) und die 3-stelligen Zahlen haben die Server (Web-/Datenbankserver, NAS, Printserver.....) bekommen.
Also quasi nach der "Wichtigkeit" sortiert. 

[edit]
Nun, wenn Du keine Veränderungen vornehmen darfst, dann solltest Du eine Hardware Bridge verwenden.
Alternativ einen *B*Router.
[/edit]


----------



## jimmykuss (26. März 2010)

Wie würde so eine Bridge oder ein Layer 3 Switch heißen ?

Gibt es so günstig ( max. 150 Euro?)

MfG


----------

